
Apple doubles down on controversial decision to reject email app Hey - idoco
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/18/21296180/apple-hey-email-app-basecamp-rejection-response-controversy-antitrust-regulation
======
tersers
Apple: Do as we say, not as we do...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23564247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23564247)

